# Ph sensitivity?



## Boring old man (Feb 11, 2004)

My tank has a very stable Ph of 8.0, have never had much luck with adjusting Ph and keeping it stable. Would my red bellies be better off with a lower Ph or just fine where its at? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Leave it. My ph is around 8 and I have never had a problem. Just take a little extra time in acclimating your fish and they will be perfectly happy.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

or you can add driftwood, not only does it look cool, it naturally lowers your ph


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

P's are pretty hardy and can adjust to a ph of 8.0. Better to have a stable high ph than a fluctuating ph in an "optimal" range.



> or you can add driftwood, not only does it look cool, it naturally lowers your ph


Peat moss works well as well.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

hey i was looking at some drift wood and that sh*t is alot of $$$$$$$$$ wtf?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you can add Food grade Phosphoric Acid to lower PH...

Many discus breeders use this in their RO water...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> hey i was looking at some drift wood and that sh*t is alot of $$$$$$$$$ wtf?


 try ebay


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

My red bellies tank pH is around 7.6 - 8.0 ppm, and they look happy.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

mines at 7.6 today i tested i thought it was high but ill trust u guys and leave it as it is


----------

